# Stiff binders



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just stumbled onto this. Says they have last years Nidecker Carbons & they will ship.

Jones, Yes & Nidecker snowboards

No idea how much they want?:dunno: But you may get a better deal if you buy 2 or even 3 then sell one to your buddy?:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks interesting. I'd mail there or call later for sure. 
However Nidecker ACT carbon highback doesn't rotate. That's not an issue in a BX races but can be an issue once you're carving 180+deck in a pow with 45 degree front.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

for union, pretty sure the charger is stiffest. No highback rotation, no canting. Check out pdxrealator thread on burton diodes breaking, he gives a little insight on his experience with chargers he used to replace his broken diodes.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

As far as super stiff goes you'd really have to rule out Union. 

I'd look at the Raiden Machine.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I dislike that charger highback non-rotateable. 
What is about Rome Arsenal? I've read that after 2011 they become softer, that before. Can anyone confirm that? 

What's up with Raiden Machine? Where's highback adjustment???????! Same on Flux DMCC Light BTW.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

any more opinions?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TLN said:


> any more opinions?


Yeah, if you can ignore point #1, then C60s are the way to go. I've used them on several of my stiff crazy boards (I know you're into them) and they're solid. I do like the Diode more now, but they're not as stiff. Close, but not quite.

Why do you want them to be metal? FG/composites can be stiffer, lighter and stronger than metal, and with Burton's lifetime baseplate warranty you don't need to worry about them breaking!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

TLN said:


> I dislike that charger highback non-rotateable.
> What is about Rome Arsenal? I've read that after 2011 they become softer, that before. Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> What's up with Raiden Machine? Where's highback adjustment???????! Same on Flux DMCC Light BTW.


Are you talking about high back rotation or forward lean? The dmcc lights do both, just takes a little more effort than other bindings as there are no quick adjusters.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i've got a pair of bent metal step ins, aluminum base, aluminum highback, it doesnt get stiffer. Went out of production 3-4 years ago. you cant beat the response of a metal highback.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The machines are stiff, ride really well and are comfortable, great dampening. The downside to them is: minimal highback roataion, minimal lean adjustment and they can be difficult to center on the board with the minidisc. 

The rotation and lean is adjusted by manipulating the highback into various configurations of the 3 mounting points on each side. Before the 13 season they used a lever based lean adjuster on the highback. I believe this was removed for weight savings. The minidisc only mounts with adjustment nose to tail. Edge to edge adjustment is managed through the heal cup. The problem I've run into with this, is my malamutes max out the heel cup and I still have more toe overhang than I like.

When I switched to a smaller profile boot (F22) is was able to get the adjustment I was looking for.

Overall I really like the machines and would buy them again, there are just a few little tweaks I'd like to see different.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, if you can ignore point #1, then C60s are the way to go. I've used them on several of my stiff crazy boards (I know you're into them) and they're solid. I do like the Diode more now, but they're not as stiff. Close, but not quite.
> 
> Why do you want them to be metal? FG/composites can be stiffer, lighter and stronger than metal, and with Burton's lifetime baseplate warranty you don't need to worry about them breaking!


Well, metal is better, as I ride in quite cold, -20 and below, is normal to where i live. C60 is a nice idea, especially if i can find previous years for a nice price.



atr3yu said:


> Are you talking about high back rotation or forward lean? The dmcc lights do both, just takes a little more effort than other bindings as there are no quick adjusters.


I need rotation and forward lean both. DMCC light and that Raidens mention got no forward lean, but most binders have. Rotation is needed as i gonna ride pretty narrow board ~24cm waist with US13 size boots.


Honestly I'm not sure about what will my setup look like, as i got a Ride CAD and some hardboot bindings, and I can swap my bindings and save the money. But I want one as spare, as i broke a 1st pair of Ride CAD and this season i crashed one pair of a F2 Race Ti


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TLN said:


> Well, metal is better, as I ride in quite cold, -20 and below, is normal to where i live. C60 is a nice idea, especially if i can find previous years for a nice price.


Don't composites stand up to temperature extremes better than metal? Again, if you break a Burton baseplate, they'll send you new ones FREE!!!

I've got a pair of 2009 C60s I'm going to sell if you're interested. I find the Diodes more comfortable (albeit softer) for a long day on my girly feet... 

Here they are:










Here they are in action! :yahoo:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I was sort of in the same spot as you, looking for a stiffer binding. I didn't want to go ultra-stiff and found what I was looking for in the Ride Capo. Knowing what I know about this binder, I might suggest the El Hefe for you. I'm a very large dude with big feet and the Capo is great for me. Same chassis at the El Hefe, but the El Hefe's highback is a bit stiffer and the ankle strap is thinner and wider. It has all the adjustability that you're looking for, but all it comes with is canted footbeds. That'd be the downside, but other than that I've gotta imagine that it'd have everything else you'd want.

Aside from the stiffness and response, the other thing I really like about my Capos is the comfort. Whereas I really had to crank down on my old Burton bindings to get them tight, these guys are super responsive without going crazy on the straps. They're so comfy I almost forget I have bindings on.

FWIW, I'm an intermediate rider and no expert, but sharing my experience with this anyways.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Don't composites stand up to temperature extremes better than metal? Again, if you break a Burton baseplate, they'll send you new ones FREE!!!


Dunno. I told that i got a CAD one day, they're heavy and really customizable(superb base with canting and toe-heel support) and the only plastic thing there was highback. So i broke it on my second year on them. And i got a video from a go pro, i viewed it many times, and i can only find one place where i dropped and could break it. 
Anyways, i got a replacement then and sold binders with my NS 

So that was the story... and.. 


poutanen said:


> I've got a pair of 2009 C60s I'm going to sell if you're interested. I find the Diodes more comfortable (albeit softer) for a long day on my girly feet...


What is the price and size? :blush:

PS. I remember your post about Virus group buy  We're discussing this on bomberonline. Go try hardboots, this stuff really rocks, and much more versatile, that you can expect(Except GS and very narrow boards).




trapper said:


> I was sort of in the same spot as you, looking for a stiffer binding. I didn't want to go ultra-stiff and found what I was looking for in the Ride Capo. Knowing what I know about this binder, I might suggest the El Hefe for you. I'm a very large dude with big feet and the Capo is great for me. Same chassis at the El Hefe, but the El Hefe's highback is a bit stiffer and the ankle strap is thinner and wider. It has all the adjustability that you're looking for, but all it comes with is canted footbeds. That'd be the downside, but other than that I've gotta imagine that it'd have everything else you'd want.
> 
> Aside from the stiffness and response, the other thing I really like about my Capos is the comfort. Whereas I really had to crank down on my old Burton bindings to get them tight, these guys are super responsive without going crazy on the straps. They're so comfy I almost forget I have bindings on.
> 
> FWIW, I'm an intermediate rider and no expert, but sharing my experience with this anyways.


Ride CAD named as Ef Hefe now, and SPI is Capo i guess. 
The only one thing i miss about modern Rides, that previous one have a base with 4 screws in corners that moves it up and down. So i can set what ever cant i want, and what is more needed i can move my toe side or heel side up and down. And combine all that together. That really rock. Dunno why they not using it now.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TLN said:


> What is the price and size? :blush:
> 
> PS. I remember your post about Virus group buy  We're discussing this on bomberonline. Go try hardboots, this stuff really rocks, and much more versatile, that you can expect(Except GS and very narrow boards).


Ah crap I forgot you have big feet. The C60s I've got are size M (US 8-11 methinks) 41-44 Euro, 26-29 Mondo. If they'll fit you PM me and I'll give you a price.

Yeah I've done some minor/major damage to the Virus recently. So just bought a Kessler BX/FR hybrid board. It's a custom board made for the Canadian snowboard team that only has 10 days on it!!! :yahoo:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Ah crap I forgot you have big feet. The C60s I've got are size M (US 8-11 methinks) 41-44 Euro, 26-29 Mondo. If they'll fit you PM me and I'll give you a price.
> 
> Yeah I've done some minor/major damage to the Virus recently. So just bought a Kessler BX/FR hybrid board. It's a custom board made for the Canadian snowboard team that only has 10 days on it!!! :yahoo:


Well that stinks.

I was just writing you about the Palm & skimming over the rest of what was going on.


 TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Ah crap I forgot you have big feet. The C60s I've got are size M (US 8-11 methinks) 41-44 Euro, 26-29 Mondo. If they'll fit you PM me and I'll give you a price.
> 
> Yeah I've done some minor/major damage to the Virus recently. So just bought a Kessler BX/FR hybrid board. It's a custom board made for the Canadian snowboard team that only has 10 days on it!!! :yahoo:


No way they gonna fit me =( 
What happened with Virus? I got some damage to Incline and fixied it without any problems, now I shredding it and having a fun. I can share what happened in PM if you're interested. 

I gonna swap my 180 Incline for something like Freeride or BX. If there's more boards left - let me know, I'm quite interested.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Two best options mentioned are the Machines and El Hefes. There is forward lean on the Machines, it's just done at the same point as the highback rotation. Just like K2's and Flux.

If you can get Union to ship you a Force frame with Atlas straps and the Charger Highback you might be able to to Union. Otherwise they dont make anything stiff enough.

Flux DMCC's are a killer binding, but I think you want something different.

I wouldnt trust them Nideckers.

The other one I'd look into is the Salomon Caliber. You get a lifetime warranty on the highback as well as the frame.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Im ridin Rome Arsenals still from like 2007. Stiff binding, forward leand adjustment and rotatable highbacks. Oh and I check in at 260# and cant break em. They are now mounted on my Raptor.


----------

